# Linuxspiele zum Zeitvertreib



## Irgendjemand_1 (10. Oktober 2006)

Moin. 
Wie der Titel schon sagt, suche ich ein paar Spiele für Linux.
Das Problem ist, ich sitze hier an einem Pentium 2 (mit Debian Woody).
Sowas wie SuperTux und Frozen-Bubble hab ich schon  Aber ein bisschen Abwechslung wäre schön.
Ich kenn mich halt mit den Games für Linux nicht so aus ... Vorallem nicht, wenn ich mich dann auf einen Pentium 2 beschränken muss.

PS: GUI ist KDE


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Oktober 2006)

Da gibt es z.B. GnuChess oder Sjeng als ganz gute Schachspiele. Als GUI empfiehlt sich dazu Knights.
Weiterhin gibt es, fuer Fans und Besitzer von Ultima 7, Exult.
OpenTTD, ein Transport Tycoon Clone welcher auch Daten des Originalspiels braucht, koennte auch laufen und macht, wie halt auch schon das Original, echt Spass.

Ansonsten schau ich einfach mal daheim was ich sonst noch so an Spielen anzubieten hab.


----------



## cmyk-vienna (10. Oktober 2006)

Die Seite hab ich vor einiger Zeit gefunden:
http://www.holarse-linuxgaming.de/h2006/space/start
Da sind viel Zeug zusammengetragen. Vielleicht bringts Dir ein paar neue Infos
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (10. Oktober 2006)

Hmm erstmal danke 
Also Schach ... Muss ich nicht unbedingt am PC haben, dafür hab ich extra so ein teures Schachspiel für damals 100 Mark (auch wenns nicht mehr so schön aussieht wie früher ) 
Auf der Seite gibts schon n paar lustige Sachen. Aber ich find irgendwie nichts, was mich jetzt so ansprechen würde ... Ich mein Enemy Territory etc schließt sich ja von selbst aus 
Und dann sowas wie "Zelda2D" ... Naja. Weiß nicht 

Aber ich zieh mir grade Wormux (Worms - Kennt ja jeder?)
Und dann muss ich mal gucken, was es für Onlinerollenspiele gibt, die nicht allzu grafisch aufwändig sind. Kennt da zufällig jemand welche?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab damals mal eine Weile Tibia gezockt. Keine Ahnung ob es das noch gibt und ob es da einen Linux-Client gibt (aber ich mein dass damals zumindest sowas in Planung oder sogar existent war). Grafisch kann man das (war zumindest damals so) ungefaehr mit Ultima 5 oder 6 gleichstellen.
Ansonsten bietet mein Games-Verzeichnis noch folgendes:

FreeCiv (Civilization-Clone)
PrBoom (Doom fuer Linux, benoetigt Dateien vom Original Doom)
RealTimeBattle (Programmier-Spiel: Man programmiert einen Roboter und laesst ihn gegen andere Roboter antreten)
ScummVM (laesst die alten LucasArts (und auch andere, Flight of the Amazon Queen und Beneath a Steel Sky gibt es sogar kostenlos auf der ScummVM-Seite zum Download) Adventures wieder zum Leben erwachen  )
SpaceHulk (Brettspielumsetzung)
XU4 (Ultima 4 fuer Linux, benoetigt auch Originaldaten von Ultima 4)
Der Rest (z.B. FlightGear oder Boson) duerfte fuer den genannten Rechner wohl eher ungeeignet sein.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (10. Oktober 2006)

Hey cool, ich werd mir mal ein paar deiner Spiele anschauen.
Besonders auf das Civilization-Clone und das mit dem Roboter (ich glaub ich kenn das) bin ich gespannt 

Aber mal grad zu einem Problem, das während der Installation von Wormix auftrat.
Also als erstes natürlich entpackt und das ./configure aufgerufen.
Okay, der sagt mir ich brauch noch dieses SDL-Zeug. In der INSTALL steht auch 





> * SDL
> -----
> 
> Wormux needs the SDL library version 1.2.
> ...


Ok, ich fang mit http://www.libsdl.org/projects/SDL_ttf/ an und dann entpacke ich es, führe /.configure aus.
Und da sagt der mir jetzt 





> ...
> ...
> checking for freetype-config... no
> configure: error:
> *** Unable to find FreeType2 library (http://www.freetype.org/)


Ich hab's mal mit einem apt-get install freetype2 probiert, danach gings aber immer noch nicht. Was muss ich da jetzt genau installieren? Ich weiß es nicht ...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Oktober 2006)

Ich denk Du wirst auch noch das FreeType-Development-Paket brauchen.
Probier mal

```
apt-get install freetype2-devel
```


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (10. Oktober 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Ich denk Du wirst auch noch das FreeType-Development-Paket brauchen.
> Probier mal
> 
> ```
> ...


freetype2-dev heißt das 
Aber damit gings immer noch nicht 
Derselbe Fehler.

Jaja man will nur spielen und dann kommen aber 1000e Probleme *seufz*

Edit:
Mittlerweile ist er so weit.


> checking for freetype-config... /usr/bin/freetype-config
> checking for sdl-config... no
> checking for SDL - version >= 1.2.4... no
> *** The sdl-config script installed by SDL could not be found
> ...


Naja was will der jetzt genau? Ich installier doch grade das SDL-Zeug oder nicht? Ach alles zu kompliziert für mich, ich glaub ich sollte das lassen


----------

